# HCGenerate & Bridge



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Should these be used together?

I am looking to stay off steroids for a few months now but want something to help with my natural test and help me out in the gym also.

Ive came across HCGenerate, reading reviews saying its good ... but few have used it in the same sentance as bridge which is another supplement by 'Need to build muscle'

Ive recently just finished PCT so what would be my best method of running this


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/What-new-and-exciting-in-the-Nat-Test-boosters-world-m4586369.aspx have a look here mate, there's some discussion about both and a few of the other top test boosters


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

LDouble3 said:


> Should these be used together?
> 
> I am looking to stay off steroids for a few months now but want something to help with my natural test and help me out in the gym also.
> 
> ...


Wouldnt be sensible stack as Bridge is built upon fadogia and this is offered in a 1000mg dose in HCGenerate


----------



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cheers mate, i'll order just the HCGenerate then .... i just need something to give me a boost now am off gear for a few months


----------



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Is testforce2 in powder form? Would be better if that was in capsule


----------



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

think i am going to order HCGenerate and bulbine to stack with it.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

LDouble3 said:


> think i am going to order HCGenerate and bulbine to stack with it.


Damn internet got in on this a bit late!

As pointed out not it would not be worthwhile stacking these two as they are similar.

HCGenerate and Phytoserms347 is a really nice natty stack and the bonus of Phyto is it also controls Estrogen so you will be getting all the benefits of increased test from the most researched extacts out there and also preventing excess estro levels.

I have not run them as a natty but have with Nolva for PCT and was very pleased ewith my recovery - possibly surpassed the cycle itself for gains in strength.


----------



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Who makes Phytoserms347 and where could i get this mate?

Would u recommened stacking that with HCG rather than bulbine?


----------



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Or is this in triazole mate?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

LDouble3 said:


> think i am going to order HCGenerate and bulbine to stack with it.


Check out my log on phytoserms347. Its a bulbine product. I was happy with run for sure... and usually test boosters are very hit or miss

Failing that... have you considered stacking 6bromo with HCGenerate?


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

LDouble3 said:


> Who makes Phytoserms347 and where could i get this mate?
> 
> Would u recommened stacking that with HCG rather than bulbine?


Made by Ruthless Supps and is its bulbine predominantly - it was actually the first bulbine product on the market and the one which is standardised and had the tests carried out which saw the increases of 347% test - hence the Phytoserms 347 part of the name.

Good stuff - Predator Nutrition.


----------



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Where sells it now mate ive had a little search and can not find it .... ive found HCGenerate, just cant find phytoserms 347


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

LDouble3 said:


> Where sells it now mate ive had a little search and can not find it .... ive found HCGenerate, just cant find phytoserms 347


It's made by Ruthless Supplements and can be found here.  http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-phytoserms-347-60-caps.cfm


----------



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cheers Jay, im guna order both from that site both HCGenerate and 347 and stack them together.

What is the best time to take each supp? I no 347 is one a day and HCG is 5 a day ... when is the best time to take and split these up?


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

I like to take them as follows:

- Phyto first thing in the morning on an empty stomach and an additional cap in the evening. (you only need 2 caps if you are over 200lbs)

- HCGenerate 4 times a day on workout days and 3 times on non workout days.

On workout days - 1 cap first thing in the morning (together with the phyto), 1 cap before lunch, 2 caps pre-workout and 1 cap before bed.

On non workout days - 2 cap first thing in the morning (together with the phyto), 1 cap before lunch and 2 cap before bed.


----------



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

That doesnt make sense sorry mate, uve stated 5 caps consumed on training days but said '- HCGenerate 4 times a day on workout days'


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

JayJo said:


> HCGenerate 4 times a day on workout days and 3 times on non workout days.
> 
> On workout days - 1 cap first thing in the morning (together with the phyto), 1 cap before lunch, 2 caps pre-workout and 1 cap before bed. *= 5 caps*
> 
> On non workout days - 2 cap first thing in the morning (together with the phyto), 1 cap before lunch and 2 cap before bed.* = 5 caps*


You are getting 5 caps ed. (see above)

It's not necessary to take only 1 cap 5 times a day.


----------



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ah ok mate i just got confused as u said HCG 4 times on training days.

thanks again for the info ... ordering these on the weekend! Hopefully see some good results


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

No problem. 

Please keep us posted on how you like this stack.

I have taken both on their own and they worked really good for me. I had a stronger alpha male feeling and sense of well being on Phyto and the libido was stronger on HCGenerate. My performance in the gym was also better on both.


----------



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Jay ... looking forward to see if they bring my libido back up and hopefully get some gains off them with the right training and diet


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

You are welcome mate! And if you need any help/support with your diet or training feel free to ask.


----------



## LDouble3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cheers mate pm sent haha


----------

